# batson xp842 vs big ugly



## big22 (Jul 11, 2012)

the 842 won! I built this rod for trout but its gone on to much bigger fish.
IMG_2995-4 by DShae, on Flickr
IMG_2993-3 by DShae, on Flickr
IMG_2992-2 by DShae, on Flickr


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

2cool pics! Ya just flipped it in the boat, right? Ha


----------



## big22 (Jul 11, 2012)

Goags said:


> 2cool pics! Ya just flipped it in the boat, right? Ha


lol ya I was happy to get the fish to the boat was not going to push my luck


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## bcunning349 (Jun 24, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

Nice great fight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Batson-Brands (Jan 22, 2015)

Nice job!!! Send this to us, we will post it on our Facebook!! btw, don't you mean Rainshadow?


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

That's one tough stick! Built a RX7 XP842 for a friend and first time out a BU latched on to his paddle tail. Weighed 32.01lbs and longer then the Check-it stick. The following week he landed a 40+" red. I'll be fishing with an RX7 XP843 and an RX8 XP843 cut to 6'9" tomorrow. Hopefully I'll get something big to work them out!


----------



## Batson-Brands (Jan 22, 2015)

Great job!!


----------



## Russ757 (Apr 5, 2010)

Caught a 29" red on my 842, it was a helluva fight. That mustve been quite the battle!


----------

